# Meggie to be HONORED at the Relay for Life



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I just came back from meeting the event organizers for our Relay. They want to honor Meggie at the opening ceremony before the Survivor Lap by reading her story and by making her the mascot for the event. Her paw prints will be on the banner and she will get a special shirt for her fund raising and a special survivor bandana. 

One of the ladies is skilled with a sewing machine and is going to fit her shirt for her which is a lovely dark purple. She is also talented with fabric pens to help me get our "in memory" of pups names on the shirt. They were all so excited about her and how she has generated a lot of enthusiasm for this year's event. They said many people have commented on how a golden retriever has raised more donations than their entire team!!  

They would also love for her to be their top fund raiser, so if you haven't made a donation yet and would like to become a part of something special:
http://main.acsevents.org/goto/meggie
I'd love to bump that goal high, can we do it?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Meggie! I'm here cheering for you and your Mom and I'm cheering for all of the people who are fighting or surviving, cancer...

*Meggie Olivia Taylor*








Goal: $1,000.00
Achieved: $1,150.00 
Make a gift to support 
Meggie Olivia Taylor​


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is FANTASTIC !!!! Way to Meggie.... she is such a blessing. I really hope she can be the top fund raiser...... what an inspiration.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

This is AWESOME! Way to go!! Good Luck


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She already upped her amount by 10.00! The kindness of People amaze me...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

.. me too Kimm! And if you had seen the people I met today - they are over the moon about Meggie!! They see her as true inspiration.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm surprised she hasn't hit the news in your area yet. Wasn't someone going to contact them? Who was that? Hmmm...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What amount has the top fundraiser raised at this point? Meggie is now at $1,160. How far behind the #1 person is she?

Our Relay for Life team from last year hasn't come together this year, so I'll most likely not be walking. So look for an additional donation from me before Meggie's event.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Ann, you're sweet. The top fundraiser is one of the ladies I met today - she has $2284 raised so it's a long shot. I need to shame some of my family members into donating - the cheap skates!! I keep bumping each time I get paid - I may have ot clean out my savings account!! 

And thank you Faye for the extra donation!! You're wonderful.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I tried to list that donation in memory of Rocco, but it came up my name, don't know what I did wrong there!! LOL


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Way to Meggie, congratulations


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meggie i am just so proud of you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What an inspiration Meggie is ..how wonderful!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Most goldens, by way of their beauty and gentleness are an inspirationn - the fact that Meggie is a SURVIVOR as well makes her absolutely awesome - and most deserving of all acolades she (and you) receive! GO MEGGIE!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow - you guys are the best!

And I put Rocco down to go on her shirt!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just so beautiful and makes me cry with happiness. She is an inspiration to anyone either 2 legged or 4 legged. I cant wait to see the pictures of her in the shirt and her wagon. Way to go Meggie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I come online sometimes just to see 
MEGGIE GO!​ 

*Meggie Olivia Taylor*








Goal: $1,000.00
Achieved: $1,270.00 
Make a gift to support 
Meggie Olivia Taylor​


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to Meggie. She is a true inspiration!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Way to go Meggie!! We are so proud of you and your mom. Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

hmmm ... that is a long way to go. we helped a bit - i hope you guys are # 1

Meggie is currently listed as #2 on the home page


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bumping for Meggie; her total is now $1,320!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Meggie and Meggie's Mom. Meggie should be honored, she is an inspiration.

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow - logged off to get some work done, log back on and... wow!! Meggie's burning up her thermometer. I think I will at least bump her goal to $1500. Think we can???


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Meggie can do it I bet ! Remember when the goal was $200.................. onward and upward for Meggie I say !!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> hmmm ... that is a long way to go. we helped a bit - i hope you guys are # 1
> 
> Meggie is currently listed as #2 on the home page


Don't be such a party pooper! : 

Funds don't have to come from everyone here...Pass the word around. I did! I'm having fun watching the thermometer rise. I have to stay involved with something and this is a good thing! Meggie gets the attention she deserves, money goes to a reputable organization, and maybe one more life may be saved. You never know.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I talked to a parent at work this morning who suggested I pass Meggie's link on to golden retriever rescues to see if they would help get the word out. I'm going to try with some of our local ones. It's worth a shot!

She's a cancer survivor herself and said she'd get the word to the Wake Forest Baptist oncology doctors she knows. That would be great if someone there would embrace it!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If I were a better writer I would contact you local news station!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm a former government and humane society public affairs officer with 25+ years' experience. I will draft a news release if you're interested.


----------



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

This is just AWESOME! Maggie you make us so proud!:You_Rock_


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm a former government and humane society public affairs officer with 25+ years' experience. I will draft a news release if you're interested.


Sounds like a wonderful idea. Now where is Cindy? A member mentioned contacting the media, but I don't think they've done so.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

A very fitting award for one very special girl. Fabulous!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

sorry - DP


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

A news release would be great Ann. What do you need to know? The event is May 15th, survivor lap at 6 pm at West Stokes High School in Stokes County, NC (We are the Stokes County that Andy Griffith mentions in the old Andy Griffith Show a few times - you can see Pilot Mountain, that would be "Mount Pilot" from here) 

We can try "tooting our own horn". I have responded to a local reporter's blog about canine cancer and mentioned Meggie's walk with the link. He responded and wished us well - but that's it. I'm sure our little local paper will be at the actual event. I don't know if the Winston-Salem Journal or news channels will come but it's very possible.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've started on a news release but had to return to my 'real' job -- imagine that! A news release should be no more than 2 pages long, so it shouldn't take too long to finish. I will send you a draft and you can fill in the blanks and take a look at what I come up with. I'll try to dig up the contact info for your local media outlets as well (will need to know which big city/ies are nearest you in NC).


----------



## fight4usmak (Apr 11, 2009)

((((Meggie)))) WAY TO GO!!!!! What a proud Mommy you must be :0) That's fantastic news!!! What an amazing way to honour and support those that are living with cancer, are cancer survivors, and those that we've lost to cancer.

Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

We're just north of Winston-Salem, NC : W-S Journal newspaper, WXII news channel 12 are the 2 big ones there. Greensboro is further away. High Point has WGHP Fox 8 which is where Bob Buckley just did a story on NCSU vet school and the bone marrow transplants for canine lymphoma.

Thanks Karen - we'd love to shine the spotlight not so much on Meggie, but on canine cancers and the importance of working toward a cure.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Meggie's only $100.00 from reaching her new goal. If you haven't donated, there's still time to help her reach her goal. Let's put her over the top! The site is:
http://main.acsevents.org/goto/meggie

GO MEGGIE!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the bump both ways, *Fidele*! I took Meggie to visit her grandma on the other side of the state this weekend so we've been MIA a bit lately. 

Meggie's 11th birthday is Wednesday - it would be great to have her make this latest goal as a birthday present!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I just looked (http://main.acsevents.org/goto/meggie) - it appears that Meggie got an early birthday presen!t! YEA!!! (Sure would be fun to see it bubbling over again)

So, in honor of the goal reached . . . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGGIE !! arty::You_Rock_arty::You_Rock_arty:

(Sure would like to see her on national news!)


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, I checked my email and got a "you have reached your fundraising goal" message!!!! My eyes filled with tears when I went to check her totals. Unbelievable - you guys *ROCK*!


----------



## fight4usmak (Apr 11, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGGIE!!!!!!

I know you'll have many, many more happy and healthy years still yet to come.........You go girl.............!

Sending you some Mak (((Hugs)))


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie sharing her red wagon with her little cousin Kaylee


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Two cuties for sure! Meggie looks SOOOOO good!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

_*Can she take over first place!!!*_​ 
*Meggie Olivia Taylor*








Goal: $1,500.00
Achieved: $1,575.00​ 
*Do you know that the top team includes all the top fund raisers except Meggie! They're going to want her on their team next year!!!*​


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep, Meggie's already had "offers" for her to be on teams.  I think the one survivor lap will be enough for her. I don't want to commit her to something that will make me feel I have to keep her out at the event so long that she becomes exhausted. 

Can she take first place? I don't know, but I was sort of thinking if we can do a media blitz these last 2 weeks - she just might do it!! It seems within reach now.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! What an accomplishment!

Happy Birthday Meggie!!! We love you!!! :smooch:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love Meggie's picture in the wagon with Kaylee. They look so happy. We are so proud of Meggie. As I said before she is such an inspiration!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGGIE!!!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What will it take for 1st place?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats to Meggie. She is a true inspiration!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Right now Meggie is $710 away from first place. Is it possible? I think there's still a donation coming from her vet school doctors and I know another friend who told me she mailed in a donation that hasn't shown up yet.... can we do it? 

Pictures of the birthday girl and her pink lemonade cake are coming tomorrow. (The cake's for her veterinarians, but maybe she can get a lick of icing.  )


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I think I can muster up another donation before the 15th


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just added a bit more to Meggie's total.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you Ann! We'll consider that a birthday present donation!  Meggie's set for a big day tomorrow - cake for her friends and ice cream for her.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, added another donation as well, hoping to see your girl reach the top contributer! I would truly love to see her honored at the event. I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I get my first paycheck from my new job Thursday, so I'll add a little more to her total. I think she can totally get $710! 

And off topic, did you make the pink lemonade cake Cindy? I've never heard of that before, but it sounds gooood!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you *Amber'sDad* and A*ugustus McCrae's Mom*. Wish you could all beothere that night in person to see Megs take her lap. 

There's a local bakery called Dewey's that is famous for it's Moravian sugar cake that also makes pink lemonade cakes. The family's children all went to schools where I have been their librarian in year's past. http://www.deweys.com/ I ordered her cakes from there - one for my local vet and one for the vet school oncology department. The cake is pink layers with a light fresh lemon icing. They are yummy! 

Thank you guys for going back over and over and adding to your totals - be sure to take it off your taxes!  I get paid Friday and will add more too. Wish those offline donations would show up!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Way to go Meggie*

*Meggie Olivia Taylor*








Goal: $1,500.00
Achieved: $1,625.00 
Make a gift to support 
Meggie Olivia Taylor​


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

What do she have to do to be in first place. Is it how much money she can raise?
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie is now $660 away from first place.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I know Meggie can take over first place!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Birthday donations are welcome!  (Yes, we are shameless!) For as little as $5 you can contribute to the American Cancer Society and write a note on Meggie's wall!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just sent the news release to the Winston-Salem Journal. Will send to other media outlets as I get time. This is what I sent (with proper formatting of the date, which should be at the right margin):

Cindy Taylor April 29, 2009
Germanton, NC 
Phone: (336) xxx-xxxx


*SPECIAL SURVIVOR TO PARTICIPATE IN STOKES CO. RELAY FOR LIFE*

Meggie Olivia Taylor is a cancer survivor who has beaten the odds. Diagnosed with t-cell lymphoma on Jan. 31, 2008, and given 6 to 8 months to live, the 10-year-old will participate in the May 15 Relay for Life in Stokes County, NC. Sponsored by the American Cancer Society, Relay for Life is an annual 24-hour walk held in hundreds of locations throughout the country.

What makes Meggie’s story so remarkable is that Meggie is a dog – a red-haired golden retriever to be exact. Meggie also has a knack for fundraising. She currently is ranked second on the list of fundraisers for this Relay for Life event, having collected $1,625 in contributions from friends and admirers.

After Cindy Taylor of Germanton, NC, Meggie’s ‘mom,’ posted her story on the Golden Retriever Forum, an on-line community of golden retriever lovers that includes members in the U.S. and around the world, contributions started pouring in. Meggie soon met and quickly surpassed her initial $200 goal. Soon thereafter, the $500 goal fell, followed by $750 and $1,000 targets. Her current goal is to raise $2,300 to aid the fight against cancer.

“Having Meggie with me every day is something I don’t take for granted,” Taylor said, “but knowing that Meggie has inspired and given hope to others makes her life even more special. We hope that through this Relay event we can give back and help fight back against cancer.”

Meggie will participate in the Survivor Lap, complete with a special purple T-shirt, at the start of the 24-hour event, most likely riding in her shiny, new, red wagon. Meggie tires easily, so she sometimes needs to use her ‘wheels’ to get around. 

Meggie finished her chemotherapy in May 2008 and also underwent two half-body radiation treatments at North Carolina State University’s veterinary teaching hospital. As a result of the radiation, Meggie lost her hair and went through several months of intense skin issues, but she has regained her beautiful red coat.

Now in her 15th month post-diagnosis, this canine survivor also has struggled with several other complicating factors, including a grade VI heart murmur and a diagnosis of myasthenia gravis in December 2008 after a bad case of pneumonia. 

The West Stokes Relay for Life will be held at West Stokes High School, with the Survivor Lap beginning at 6 p.m. Additional contributions to Meggie’s fight against cancer can be made at 

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?px=10027105&fr_id=12720&pg=personal​ 
For more about Meggie, visit her Web site at 

http://home.earthlink.net/~pocod/​ 


#​


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

that's a great job!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow! Great job Ann! Thank you!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I just sent it to our little local newspaper too - The Stokes News. Don't want them to feel left out by the "big city" paper.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

bump for Megs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just sent the News Release to Good Morning America...:bowl:


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

That's great! I hope she lands in the paper.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope she lands on Good Morning America !!!! We all need some feel good stories now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I just added a little....... come on guys. Let's have Meggie lead the way. I know she can do it!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't click on the local abc links. If anyone else has a few minutes, can you check to see if these are the same stations as already contacted.

I start big and then work backwards! LOL

Thank you for your request to ABC News. 

To submit a story idea to one of the ABC News shows listed below, write a single page letter including your name, phone number, and address. Include photocopies of backup information. On the outside of the envelope, write "Story Idea." If a producer is interested in your story, he/she will contact you. Here are the show addresses: 

20/20 
147 Columbus Avenue 
New York, NY 10023 

Primetime 
147 Columbus Avenue 
New York, NY 10023 

Nightline/This Week 
1717 DeSales Street NW 
Washington, DC 20036 

World News With Charles Gibson 
47 West 66th Street 2nd Floor 
New York, NY 10023 

Good Morning America 
147 Columbus Avenue 
New York, NY 10023 


If you are submitting a Local news story: 

-Go to ABC.com 
-Go the very bottom of the screen and click on “LOCAL STATIONS” 
-Follow the instructions on the map to find the local station e-mail, website, address and phone number.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow - Kim you do start big!!

I got paid today too. I'll add some when I get home. Off to the vet school tomorrow.... check up time.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

How cool would that be if Meggie gets on tv! GRF's own celebrity!

Can I get her "paw'tograph?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Wow - Kim you do start big!!
> 
> I got paid today too. I'll add some when I get home. Off to the vet school tomorrow.... check up time.


Do you want to send them the story in your name???

I wonder if Oprah or Rachel Ray has a nice link!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I got Meggie up to an even $1700. So now she's $585 away from being top fund raiser.

I'll have to get some veggie based dye and start having Megs mass produce paw prints.  Can we trade them for donations, you think?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!!!! Go Meggie GO!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just e-mailed the news release to WXII, to the 'pet story' feature and as a news tip.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay, Meggie, I just went and checked your totals and you're up to $1,725.00. So on behalf of my 5th wedding anniversary today, I am bumping you up to $1,800.00 and bumping this thread up - come on folks, let's get Meggie over the top for the #1 position!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Got a nice e-mail this morning from the 'pet story' person at WXII. She said she was in tears before the end of the first paragraph! I haven't checked yet to see if she posted the story.

Oh, no! The leader in fundraising is now up to $2,684! Come on, guys, Meggie needs your help. It would be so cool to have her be the biggest fundraiser for this event. If you're not able to donate, please spread the word to everyone you know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cnn*

*Can someone please send this to CNN and to Oprah!!??*
Anderson Cooper (CNN) might be a great person to send to.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Can someone please send this to CNN and to Oprah!!??*
> Anderson Cooper (CNN) might be a great person to send to.


Sent it as a story idea to CNN.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I never get tired of seeing "complete remission" on Meggie's hospital discharge papers.  We got another one yesterday.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What wonderful news! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

doin' the Meggie bump!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> I never get tired of seeing "complete remission" on Meggie's hospital discharge papers.  We got another one yesterday.


Yee ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

*Way to go Meggie !!!!!!!! Awesome news*


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, i sent the story to everyone i've got on my email contacts list. hopefully it will help with the fundraising.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks! The more we get it out there, hopefully the more she can raise for cancer research. I bumped Meggie's goal again because I've gotten some signatures in her personal web page guest book and I thought perhaps if they saw her working toward a new goal people might be more willing to donate. Worth a shot!


----------



## fight4usmak (Apr 11, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Complete remission, FANTASTIC news!!! Way to go Meggie :0) What a great idea, I'm going to email all my friends as well and see if we can help Meggie reach her new goal.
Big hugs,
Karen


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just sent the link to Meggie's fundraising page to my e-mail contacts. I'm hoping that since I'm not walking in the Relay this year, maybe some of them will sponsor Meggie instead.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, Meggie....
You have some NH S-Dog $$ coming your way! Hope you reach your goal!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Way to go Meggie. Just sent in some cold, hard, VISA money to encourage Meggie!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I just sent the following to most on my email list - hope some come through!


Hello All -

(I composed this - it's NOT a forward - just a request for your consideration)

In January of 2008 nine-year-old Meggie Olivia Taylor was diagnosed with t-cell lymphoma and was given 3-4 months to live. Yesterday she was pronounced to be in complete remission and given the OK to walk in her local American Cancer Society "Relay for Life," including walking in the "Survivors Lap." If you normally make (or would like to make) a donation to the American Cancer Society, please consider making your donation in honor of Meggie. Here's her donation spot: http://main.acsevents.org/goto/meggie

Meggie currently is 2nd in the amount of individual donations/sponsors. She has bumped her goal up several times, met it, and bumped it up again, and is nearing her newest goal of $2,000.00. What makes this all the more amazing is that Meggie is a Golden Retriever. I'm a dog-lover/Golden owner who lost Belle (attached photo) to exactly the same cancer Meggie is fighting (and winning!) - thus my reason for campaigning for Meggie. 

Be assured - this donation is to the American Cancer Society - but any progress in the finding the cure for human cancers will also aid in curing cannine cancers (and far too many of our wonderful pets are also lost to this devastating, heartbreaking disease).

Thanks for your time and consideration!
Fidele
Attached Image: DSC00613.JPG


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for the donations!! Spread the word - we can cure this devastating disease and Meggie so would love to be an ambassador for hope!! 

I need to go through and add up the number of states who have contributed again. Last count was 20, it should be higher now. Plus our friends in Canada and the UK!!

Love the email you composed *Fidele*!! Meggie has hit my email address book so hard I know my friends are tired of hearing from me! I swear sometimes I just know she's at home pressing the send button. Can't you see those little dew claws worked to the bone? Thank you for helping and spreading the word.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Total is now up to $1,850!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie bump - she's up to $1900!! There are wonderful caring people in this world!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Now it's up to $1925 - GO MEGGIE GO!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Here’s the count for states and countries represented on Meggie’s fund raising scroll:
*21 states, 3 countries*

Alabama – 2
Arizona – 1
California -4
Colorado – 1
Connecticut – 2
Florida - 1
Georgia – 5
Illinois – 4
Massachusetts – 1
Minnesota – 1
Michigan – 1
Missouri – 1
New Hampshire – 1
New Jersey – 5
North Carolina – 9
Ohio – 2
Pennsylvania – 5
Texas – 1
South Carolina – 2
Virginia – 1
Washington – 3
Wisconsin – 2

United Kingdom – 2
Canada – 3

The last donation came from the lady at the tv station who published Meggie's story.  How sweet!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

That's AMAZING!! and her total's up to $1950 - WOW!


PS:
Anyone still wanting to donate to Meggie's team in the American Cancer Society's "Relay for Life" may do so at: http://main.acsevents.org/goto/meggie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Come on*

Come on Meggie you can do it!

What dog has the highest donations and how much is it?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

That last donation came from a friend I used to work with who now runs our local rescue - she is also walking in the Relay on a Team and still donated to Megs. Says a lot about what a great person she is. Thanks Candis!

The highest donation in honor of a dog is for Tanner - a sweet rescue (pit mix) who is currently fighting lymphoma himself and having a tough time. I know he and Lana (his mom) would appreciate any prayers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When is the relay?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

The big event is a week from Friday - May 15th, Survivor Lap begins at 6pm, but Meggie has been asked to be there early. They want her paw prints on the banner and they want her ready at the beginning as they read her story and make her the mascot for the Relay. I'll have to get off work early and get my girl spit-shined ready. 
(With her special needs - vertical eating, etc. it will take any extra time I have just to get a good snack in her so she won't starve before it's over.)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

What an honor -they made Meggie mascot of the relay!!

I know you both will do so well and we will pray for Tanner and him Mom and I always pray for you and Meggie!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I wish someone was near there to video tape Meggie getting honored and doing her survivor lap. Do you have one?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My video camera is so old I'm not sure what the quality would be. I can get parts of the lap on video with my digital camera - or at least try. I best take extra batteries!!  My son is a wizard with his iPhone - I'll set him to the task. 

Sweet old thing, her back legs have been giving her a hard time the past few days in all the humidity here. I think we'll definitely try for the wagon ride. She can be hardheaded though and she may insist on walking, we'll see.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy, 

Will you email me the News Release Again. I have an idea. I think my profile will allow you to email it to me.

Thank you,

Kim


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sent it to you Kim. I upped her age to 11 and changed her to 16th month post-diagnosis to update it, but it's the same as the article posted on the wxii web page. Thanks.

I called the vet school today and Sarah, who takes appointments for onco, told me she had posted it on her FaceBook page. I checked it out and one of her resident doctors added the comment "our patients rock!" Very cute! And maybe some more people will see it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Just take it easy both you and Meggie. 
Yes, have your son taking pics.
I wonder what Kimm has up her sleeve!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just trying to get the word out.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Kim for sending this every where. I almost posted on the city-data forum the other day. I may get it up there today. It's worth a shot at getting noticed. 

Megs is up to $1975 this morning! I think it may well be one of your NY friends Kim!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Cindy i so wish i could be there to watch that Meggie i will be thinking of her on the 15th May.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie got a 'shout out' in our local paper that is published once a week. In an article about the Relay event:


> This year there will be a special mascot at the celebration—a golden retriever named Meggie who is a cancer survivor. Meggie celebrated her birthday on April 29 and asked that in lieu of presents, people donate to Relay for Life. Already she has garnered donations from Great Britain, Canada, and 17 states.


Seems the news station is sending the evening meterologist out to do the weather live and read the survivor's name, so Megs might just make the evening news too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My address book has a tendency to store email addresses of those who have emailed me. Even the people that have "yelled" at me for some reason or another. Who knows where the info may wind up!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so, did Good Morning America ignore the email?


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

WOOOOO - HOOO!! Up to $1975 - I just know she'll make it!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

The Vet School linked Meggie's page off their home page!!
http://cvm.ncsu.edu/index.html
Look in the bottom right hand side of the page under News and Events. Cool!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Great story that gives us all hope..Lilli and Casey said "Mommy let them make their goal, we love Meggie" how can I not donate when I look into these big brown eyes...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you Pam!! $2000 is significant!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Time to increase Meggie's goal again. She's only $684 from catching up to the leading fundraiser.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you really think she can do it in a week?


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

GO MEGGIE!!!!!:appl: Another goal reached! :banana::artydude:You_Rock_:dblthumb2 (Just love to see that thermometer gauge bubbling over!)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Meggis is now at $2,050, so might as well increase her goal.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie's now at $2125!! If we can just keep this momentum going she can be top fund raiser Friday night. Every donation helps!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh for Meggie*

Yeh For Meggie!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's now at $2,140! Just $584 behind the #1 person. So close!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Doinng the Meggie bump for donations! GO MEGGIE!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bumping for Meggie and CANCER RESEARCH.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Go Meggie we know you can get there...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, getting to the number 1 spot in donations may be a lost cause at this point - the leader just bumped her totals again - but Meggie has a lot to be proud of. Maybe we can make her current goal by Friday. Thank y'all for all the good wishes and donations!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Donation of the way! Come on everybody she can do it!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Meggie is my champion, no matter where she falls in the donation standings. She's HERE and promoting awareness more effectively (IMO) than any human could. Her initial goal of $200 seemed to be left behind long ago............. there is so much to celebrate and enjoy. GO MEGGIE !!!!!!!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Bumping up for marvelous Meggie!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bumping for Meggie.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

She needs less than $100 to be at her new goal. I know she's going to do it! I just love this story.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn, Tally , and Tango donated to get over the 2500 mark. May I post Meggie's link to my Facebook?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Absolutely post Megs to FaceBook! And THANK YOU!

Wow - what a surprise when I logged in this morning! Again I am amazed - Meggie is up to $2555!!! Unbelievable - and such generous donations! I am just speechless... *thank you!!!*


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh - Meggie is only $250 away from first place!!!

Ok- I just bumped her some more myself - now she is $205 away from first place!! 

And she has donations from *24 states, the UK and Canada*!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

INCREDIBLE !!!! bumping for Meggie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I called my mom and got her to donate. She thought it was awesome how everyone rallied around such a good cause.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cindy,
I cried when I saw Chance's name on Meggie's website.
I'll put $20 more in the mail today - hopefully it will be there in time to put Meggie closer to Top Dog! I can stand to do without a little more lunch money for her.
This one is for all those people who say "It's just a dog". Meggie is showing what just a dog can accomplish - besides stealing our hearts.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Meggie in first place now? How much does she need???


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's in first place, leading by $1! Let's keep donating to put some distance between her and the second-place fundraiser!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

She's in First Place!!! You guys are ROCK STARS!!:jamming:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!!!! GO MEGGIE. I just put her link on my Facebook page too. Come on, let's let Meggie blow by everyone else!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I save some money every week for charity from Julia's allowance. We just added another $20 to Meggie's total. Let's leave that second-place fundraiser in the dust!

*New total: $2,880!!*


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My matching $100 is in there too. I promised way back when we were only trying to get to $2684 - I keep my promises.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go Meggie!
She is Top Dog - with or without staying in the lead.
I have to go to the post office now.:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

New total: $2,900!!!!! I KNOW she can get to $3,000.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My husband called right after my last post and his job got extended another week!
We gave Meggie $20.00 to celebrate. It's from Lucky - that's my husband's name not a dog.
And she still gets my lunch money. It's in the envelope and ready to go to the post office. I put in $22 instead of $20. Maybe a weird number will keep Meggie in the lead!
cindy - you'd better quit matching. I don't think anyone would mind and we certainly don't want you in a bind. You might not be able to afford Meggie her special treats and toys!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Teresa!  I am geting a pay cut with a furlough day and half next month so I think you're right. It's such a wonderful time to be a state employee in NC. 

And if I don't get some work done today, I'm going to get fired too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sent Meggie's link to my contact with ESRA ( nationwide springer rescue). YEA MEGGIE!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Only $75 more to reach $3,000!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just donated in Hooch's memory. He would have been so proud of Meggie!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, Thor. That's an awesome idea! Hooch is smiling on us all today - especially Meggie and her mom.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Wow, Thor. That's an awesome idea! Hooch is smiling on us all today - especially Meggie and her mom.


I think so. Boy do I miss him. It seems especially today. I guess that's because something really good is going on! We certainly can team together can't we?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

If I was ever fighting a tough battle, I know what group I'd want on my side, that's for sure. There is a big dog lover group on Twitter - I'm trying to get the message out to them too.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> If I was ever fighting a tough battle, I know what group I'd want on my side, that's for sure. There is a big dog lover group on Twitter - I'm trying to get the message out to them too.


 You make me smile!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

$2,960 raised so far!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been teary all day - this is something so special! Can't wait to get home and tell Meggie all about it. 

She has now received donations from *25 states, the UK, and Canada*


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You are both so very special. Enjoy! And give Meggie a big hug from the whole world. That's pretty much what she's getting now Did you see I donated in memory of Hooch?? I think we can include heaven too!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

$2985.00!!!! I'm obsessed!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Only 25 states? 
Time to Post 'em, meggie's Mom, so the non-donating states know who they are and can make good!

Way to go!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> You are both so very special. Enjoy! And give Meggie a big hug from the whole world. That's pretty much what she's getting now Did you see I donated in memory of Hooch?? I think we can include heaven too!


Very nice idea to have Hooch's name there


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Linked Meggie on my Facebook page. Hope you dont mind.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey...Heidi would NOT have been happy about Meggie hovering at $2985 for so long, so we pushed her over the edge. Do not stop giving people, it's for a great cause!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

$3,000 and counting!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

:--heart::You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeatWow!!!

Does Meggie have the most donations!

YOU PEOPLE ROCK!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... this is SO incredible. I have tears in my eyes. PLEASE keep giving all. I think probably all of us have had this horrid disease touch someone we care about...... it's time to FIND A CURE !!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I just shared Meggie's story with Dog Living Magazine - a lifestyle magazine for dog owners in North Carolina. I found them months ago on Twitter, and since Meggie is in NC I'm hoping they'll do a write up about her. 

You can find it online at: www.doglivingmagazine.com


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been really busy at work, so it's been awhile since I checked back in with Ms. Meggie. She's awesome! I never did make my donation last week when I got paid, so I did it just now...and I convinced my mom to make a donation last week too! $200 to $3000--that's 15 times more than what her original goal was  Only 2 more days. I can't wait to see pictures from the survivor lap!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Washington State has made a donation and Meggie is at $3060! How wonderful that her story has touched so many people.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW! Incredible! bumping up for Meggie


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow - you guys are good. I got home from work, did my chores, fed this sweet girl and told her how special she is and just managed to sit down and look again and - WOW! 

I even had a friend I haven't heard from in ages call me tonight to congratulate Meggie! She's on a team and will be at the Relay and heard about her. Maybe she'll feel the urge to donate. 

Love the Dog Living magazine idea. I have run across them before, but hadn't though to send the story in - great idea! Thanks!

As for states donated - we are up to 26 now. 
Alabama 
Arizona 
California 
Colorado 
Connecticut 
Florida 
Georgia 
Illinois 
Indiana
Maine
Massachusetts 
Minnesota 
Michigan 
Missouri 
New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
New York
North Carolina 
Ohio 
Oregon
Pennsylvania 
Texas 
South Carolina 
Virginia 
Washington 
Wisconsin 

United Kingdom 
Canada

Pretty cool, huh? Anyone friends with any one who lives "down under"? I still think it would be cool to have Australia added to the list.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Where's our Hawaii member? Maybe she could give $5 to get her state on the board. And Alaska? Pudden...go ask mama for $5!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Also, I sent an email to some Aussie friends. But who even knows what time it is over there?! Hope they can help!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for Meggie!!

Has Oprah contributed yet?

What about Anderson Cooper on CNN?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

> Has Oprah contributed yet?
> 
> What about Anderson Cooper on CNN?


 That's the way to think!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Let us know if you get any money from Down Under!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

New total is $3,160. Way to go, everybody, but let's not stop now!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This day has been so much FUN!!! I have to go to bed or I will never drag out tomorrow. But I am working on getting every name on the scroll on Megs t-shirt - writing small.  The pen I was using broke the tip a few minutes ago, so I need to stop and get a new one tomorrow - drat it, dang it, aggravation. Will take new pictures!

Thank you all!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We love Meggie. She represents all our loved ones lost to cancer - furred and not.
Cindy - I am so glad you still have her. Her story is amazing. Give her more hugs and kisses from me.
$3185 - shows what "just a dog" can accomplish and shows how much we love them.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> We love Meggie. She represents all our loved ones lost to cancer - furred and not.
> Cindy - I am so glad you still have her. Her story is amazing. Give her more hugs and kisses from me.
> $3185 - shows what "just a dog" can accomplish and shows how much we love them.


 
Well said Meggie has been through a lot its so lovely to see her so well.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Way to go Maggie, another donation from Illinois.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it still 26 states donated from? How cool would it be if Meggie could get all 50!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumping up. A little over 24 hours still left to donate.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

We're at *27 states* right now. Idaho came on this morning!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Meggie is up to $3200 after another Washington contribution. Way to go Meggie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Way to go GRF!!!!

Quoting *Penny and Maggie's Mom*


> it's time to FIND A CURE !!!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

We have the greatest bunch of Golden lovers here than anywhere on Earth. 

Everyones generosity from this site *should* make national news!

My very good friend and co-worker just went through 3 months of all of the bad treatment stuff for cancer. God bless him.... they gave him 3-6 months back in November and now they say he is in remission. I wish I could afford a $1000 to pitch in.

Go Meggie bless you and your Mom also!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Just got this email from Dog Living Magazine about my suggestion that they feature Meggie:



> Hi Emily,
> 
> What a sweet story. I will bring this to our next editorial meeting and contact you if we need additional information. Thanks for passing it along.
> 
> ...


Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool beans as the kids say.  I've been back and forth on the phone since I got home from work. They want Meggie on the morning news show. I am already breaking out in hives. Moral support please! I'm so not good at this!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Updated t-shirt


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for remembering Patches (terrier X lost to cancer in 1989) and Gage (golden, lost to cancer in 2008) on Meggie's shirt.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

The shirt looks great; good luck on the news!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Awww . . . I see my Winnie's name on there. Thanks!


----------



## fight4usmak (Apr 11, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You and Meggie will do GREAT!!! Maybe you can videotape it and put it on YouTube so we can all see it  Thank you so much again for including Mak's name, we're so honored.
(((((Meggie))))) and xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH I see Hooch's name on there. I know he will be there in spirit walking with her.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Go Meggie! Let's keep it going, people........


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Ohhh, there's my sweet Belle's name - thanks so much for including her!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any new states today, Cindy?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought I would add the link of the news clip to this thread. Go to the local section of the videos on the page to see the interview.
http://www.wxii12.com/video/index.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Only for Meggie! Direct link!

http://www.wxii12.com/video/19469594/index.html

You did a great job Cindy!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey there, Meggie and Cindy you did great. You didn't look one little bit nervous! You guys are FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, there is a new state- we added Arkansas! Thank you! That's *28 *states!

Thanks for the good words about the interview - they gave me* NO* prep at all! She stumped me with the "talk a little bit about Relay for Life" - I'm not an event organizer!! Sheesh! I really think they fly by the seat of their pants a lot.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for putting Hooch's name on the shirt!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

$3430 go meggie go!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm just so excited that that number keeps getting so high...I had to donate again...I urge anyone who has the means to do so, to follow suit. Cancer is an evil thing - and we NEED to find a cure!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

$3,555 raised so far! This is so exciting. I keep checking to see where the total stands. Meggie is definitely the #1 fundraiser for this event, by a long shot.


----------



## fight4usmak (Apr 11, 2009)

That was AWESOME!!!!! You and Meggie did a FANTASTIC job!!!!! To see Meggie lying there, so calmy, wearing her shirt with such pride, was just amazing to see! Thank you for sharing Meggie's truly inspiring story, it will give so many a great deal of hope!
Hugs~


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to thank Meggie and Cindy for letting me get so excited over this. I go for my 6 month diagnostic Mammo next Thursday and when I get anxious I focus on Meggie. She is truly a therapy dog. From a distance, she has been for me.​ 
*Meggie Olivia Taylor*








Goal: $3,200.00
Achieved: $3,535.00 
Make a gift to support 
Meggie Olivia Taylor​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie and Cindy*

Meggie and Cindy are just an inspiration!

Kimm: Is it just a check every 6 months?
I've been for many of those, too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

> She is truly a therapy dog. From a distance, she has been for me.


That just means the world to me.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

> Thanks for putting Hooch's name on the shirt!


It *belonged* there!! I truly thought he'd be happiest right in the middle of all those sweet pup's names that have been lost - you know he is with them right now, rubbing ears and playing fetch and keeping them company until their one human gets to the bridge with them.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

You both did such a wonderful job! Meggie looked awesome in her purple shirt! 

Have a wonderful time tonight and know we are all there with you in spirit!! (We are like the Verizon network, only better  )


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

$3580!! Now that is something to be proud of!!!! Cindy, what's the state/country count?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Meggie'sMom said:


> It *belonged* there!! I truly thought he'd be happiest right in the middle of all those sweet pup's names that have been lost - you know he is with them right now, rubbing ears and playing fetch and keeping them company until their one human gets to the bridge with them.


Yeah, I wanted him to be a part of this too. I'm glad he's up there watching over us and the pups.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

We're at *28 states, UK, Canada and Australia*! Pretty impressive!

I'm headed home so my sweet girl can get some supper before the event. Don't want her tummy growling! Will post ASAP!

Love you all!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have fun!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''See post below.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I just watched the morning show video and saw the picture of Meggie's t-shirt. Thank you for including my Angel Kody's name...what an honor...I am all teary....had to make another small donation.

Total now at $3,600!!!! Go Meggie Go!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to meggie and Cindy. You looked great for the interview.
Have fun tonight.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

$3700.00 OMG this is fantastic!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my..I'm balling. This is so so great. Having lost several people that are so dear to my heart to cancer, this means alot.... and all the more so because Meggie is the messenger. These furbabies are really some of the very best of God's gifts. YOU GO MEGGIE DEAR.......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Embrace Pet Insurance is incredible! I know this has been mentioned many times before, but I just received an email, I hope it is okay to post it, and they have made a donation!!!

"Kim, we made a donation to Meggie’s cause on behalf of all insured pets who have faced cancer. Thank you so much for bringing this to our attention – I’ll also forward through Twitter. 

Have a great weekend.

Laura"


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job Cindy and Meggie! We are so proud of you. We will be thinking of you tonight. Tasha asked me to make a little donation for her to up your total.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

New total = $3,747.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pretty good for "just a dog"! Have fun tonight, Meggie!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

It's amazing how many hearts Meggie has touched. I saw the interview this morning and I hope there will be a link to the walk tonight.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Meggie should be in her glory right now, shouldn't she?? I thought I had read earlier that the survivor's lap was at 6 EST. Is that right???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Meggie and her Mom!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

We are home and exhausted - and quite wet! Yes, storms off and on. The whole event was delayed for quite some time and Meggie was ready to rock and roll long before they let her go. She started in her wagon, but got tired of the wait and walked most of the lap - let me rephrase that - she bounced and pranced most of the lap. She was eating up the attention. When a crowd gathered on the far side of the track and cheered for her, she just pranced even more. What a ham!

They got quite a bit of footage of her walking for the news. I don't know how much they'll use, but probably it won't be posted until the 11 pm news. 

I couldn't get very many pictures myself because I had to stay with Meggie- her vet tech had to work late because one of the others broke her foot and was out today.  My pet sitter was there and she helped me out or I don't know what I would have done. It really took both of us while dealing with umbrellas. 

They are having a Dogs Walk for Cancer in our neighboring county and Meggie has been asked to lead their survivor lap too. We'll just let her enjoy that one. I think we are all tapped out for the near future on contributions. 

I did get to mention the GRF to the camerman tonight - we'll see if they use the clip. 

Thank you - Thank you - Thank you!! Words can't begin to tell you how you've made me and Megs feel - golden lovers are the most wonderful, generous, big-hearted people in the world!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Survivor Face:









Can I walk now?









Emily finally showed up!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job you guys. I'm sure Meggie was the star of the show. She is looking proud as punch in the pictures.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Meggie looks great, it's melts my heart to see you two.

Great job everyone!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Watched the clip & you both were great (even at that gosh-awful time in the morning!) Loved the pictures you were able to post! Both of you are awesome!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Just checked FaceBook and one of the girls there who was in the Canine Lymphoma group and contributed to Meggie's cause lost her buddy today. RIP Angus.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Angus. **** I hate this disease !!!!! Meggie you are a STAR !!!!! You take my breath away sweet girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Angus, I know you were walking in spirit with Meggie. She looks beautiful and so happy to be leading the walk. Proud of you both. She is our miracle girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is so great. She looks so proud and happy...almost as if she actually knew wha she had done and accomplished.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear Meggie enjoyed all of the well deserved attention. I get choked up every time I read in this thread. You and Meggie have done a very good thing raising money, awareness, and hope!

Hope you two have a restful weekend after all the hard work. I hope someone's able to post a clip of the news coverage of her, I'd love to see it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow - so glad that everything went well, Cindy your post of Meggie Prancing around should not really be a surprise - this girl has shown everyone over previous months what a fighter she is and that nothing is going to stop her or you.

Will wait impatiently for the next link - sending big hugs to that very special girl


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Meggie is one courageous, inspiring --special, dog. Thanks for sharing her incredible story with us....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Loved the pictures. Meggie looked so proud in her t-shirt and deserved all the attention she got. You both did a great thing. Thank you for letting us be a part of it. As Tasha has her problems after treatment I always think of you and Meggie and know we will overcome them.

So sorry to hear about Angus. We will keep his family in our prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I took Meggie back out to the Relay for about an hour this morning as things were winding down. caught up with a few old friends of mine and Meggie got to see a few more people too. Bless them - they had a big storm at 1am!! Hearty folks! They had heard that the event total was more than $120,000!!! That is just huge for this rural county. 

Haven't seen any more links to the interview from last night. Not sure if they didn't use it or haven't posted - it's the weekend and things may be a little slow. Will keep checking and post if I see it. Will also try to get photos from friends to post. 

Now I have to go help decorate for the prom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angus, Meggie and Cindy*

RIP sweet Angus.

Meggie and Cindy are our shining stars.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Cindy -
Thanks for sharing Meggie, and the hope she represents, with us! Her story is awesome, and now that this year's walk is over, I will miss checking in to see how she's doing!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry for Angus. Love, love, love you and Meggie!
You guys did great and looked great. It's been a joy to follow her story.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Any idea what Meggie's final fund-raising total is? You guys really rocked this time! Max wants Meggie to know how proud he is of her & all her hard work....he's 7 months old today and is taking notes on how to be a "role-model" golden. :smooch: Love & congrats to you both! Hope to be able to see a clip soon!
- Trids (& Max)


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie's total is $3772 and the event total is $123,000!! Seriously amazing for a county this size. She has been invited and encouraged to be there for next year's event! She will be. 

I have been promised a lot of pictures by the event organizer who had her nephew taking them. I'll post as soon as I get them. And I have asked for a DVD of the raw footage shot by the cameraman Friday night from the TV station. I hope they come through for me.

This all hit home for me last night when my son came in from spending time with his high school friends. One girl in his class has been battling cancer for about a year now - started as a melanoma on her tongue. It has now metasticized all over her body and she has tumors in her lungs and her bone marrow is affected. She started throwing up blood last night and was rushed to Baptist Hospital. It doesn't sound like she has a lot of time left. Twenty-one years old. So, so sad. Her father died last year and she'll be leaving her mom and an 11-year-old sister. That's what this is all about - the CURE. 

Wouldn't it be cool to *only* have a survivor lap?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie's total is $3772 and the event total is $123,000!! Seriously amazing for a county this size. She has been invited and encouraged to be there for next year's event! She will be.
> 
> I have been promised a lot of pictures by the event organizer who had her nephew taking them. I'll post as soon as I get them. And I have asked for a DVD of the raw footage shot by the cameraman Friday night from the TV station. I hope they come through for me.
> 
> ...


 
Well done Meggie i was away when you did you lap and have been dying to see how you did Cindy you must be so pround of Meggie


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to *only* have a survivor lap?


This says it all . . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie and Cindy*

Meggie and Cindy:

We've ALWAYS known that you BOTH ARE SO SPECIAL!!


----------

